# University of Texas at Austin



## Topo (Apr 6, 2010)

So I'm a Sophomore right now, looking to transfer for my Junior year. 
I applied to places like Chapman and Emerson, but those are looking highly unlikely because of cost.
However, I have a good chance of getting a scholarship that would give me in state tuition at University of Texas at Austin, pending on if I get in, so that seems like the most viable option right now. However, I would need to weigh the pros and cons first, so I wanted to get your advice.

I want to be a screenwriter. I am more interested in writing for television, but would also like to learn about writing for film. Although the other day I did get a random compliment that I'm "very good at direction and should consider looking into directing." Anyway, the RTF program at UT as a really good reputation, but only a couple screenwriting classes. Would it be worth it to go for the program as a whole, and the reputation of the school and the opportunities it could provide (I know they offer a semester in LA program)?

Or would it be more beneficial to finish out my undergrad here at Colorado State, and wait until Grad school to go to a film school, that way I could take a very concentrated screenwriting program?

Thoughts??


----------



## reedv (Apr 10, 2010)

hey topo,
I too am thinking about UT's film department.  My situation is a bit different but regardless I'm having a hard time deciding if UT is right for me because I'm not 100% sure I want to be a filmmaker.  I will be moving to Texas over the summer with my parents and therefore (i believe) I will be eligible for in state tuition.  However, I would have to wait a year because and take community college classes to raise my GPA for RTF.  It's a tough decision because I have the option to go to school at a private LAC in the fall.  I just want to know if it would be worth it .  

It might be best just to graduate from Colorado State if you're happy there, then go from there.  Maybe after that you could move to Austin and get a job.  I hear it has one of the best economies in the country , then while you're there you can check out the school and decide if its worth the money.  Heck, maybe after a year you can even get in state tuition!


----------



## joemac20s (Apr 24, 2010)

you dont have what it takes to make movies, drop out of college and go to publix


----------

